# Cat-Proof Aquarium Lid



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

So I am getting a new kitten in a few days and am realizing that my tanks will be an issue... Both my 30g and my 75g tanks are lidless.

We currently have an older 9 year old cat that is lazy as hell and has never even dreamed of attempting to jump on my tanks. I am pretty confident that the new kitten being only a few months old will want to try to jump on top of the tanks which is not going to end well if they don't have something to support them.

I have glass lids for the tanks but would rather come up with something better. Some kind of grid that I could make that is STURDY would be ideal. I know the glass lid will have no problem supporting my <5lb kitten but I am thinking longer term here (and I hate glass lids they are a PITA). Think something like eggcrate but much sturdier that could easily support an adult cat that is like 10lb.

Any ideas? Any kind of wire fencing that is cost effective, I could cut to shape, and would support a cat in the case they jump up there would be perfect.


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

Hello kl...

I'd suggest getting a bi-fold glass canopy. They're available online and come in numerous sizes. They're simply two lengths of glass held together with a strong rubber strip. Very inexpensive and will cover the tank.

B


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

I said in the OP that I already have those but I want something else


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

If it were me I would just make a frame out of angle iron that would either fit in the rim or hang over the edge of the tank all around. Then spot weld some heavy guage wire fencing on the inside of the frame. Not sure if it would be realistic for you if you don't have access to a welder though. Just my thoughts.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## ReefGuy77 (Nov 11, 2015)

You definitely need a lid, but just saying, I bet if the cat jumped onto or rather into the tank with no lid, it would never do it again  

With that said, if you use wire fencing, I would use one that doesn't rust. I would use some black egg crate, or just spray paint it black and maybe add an extra cross bar on the tank for more support.


----------



## LinaS (Jul 14, 2015)

i think this one will work for you )
someone used them for turtles... 
Plaskolite 4 ft. x 2 ft. Suspended Light Ceiling Panel-1199233A - The Home Depot

Bump: and i am agree... once he jumped inside he'll never do it again )) i left my lid opened once and our parrot decided to drink... she was lucky enough we saw her immediately after she fell inside... but she never tried to do it again... so... i think cat suppose to be a little bit more clever than tiny parrot ))


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

They sell screen tops for tanks (for people who keep reptiles or rodents in their tanks instead of fish). They have a metal rim that fits around the tank, with wire screen. The kind I have is heavy enough to support even a large cat. 

However, the cat may well decide to sit up there all the time, terrorizing the fish. 

Also, make sure the cat can't knock anything loose. More than one fishkeeper has come home to find their cat knocked a hose loose or a HOB filter off the tank, resulting in the contents of the tank being siphoned onto the floor.


----------



## Bushkill (Feb 15, 2012)

randym said:


> They sell screen tops for tanks (for people who keep reptiles or rodents in their tanks instead of fish). They have a metal rim that fits around the tank, with wire screen. The kind I have is heavy enough to support even a large cat.
> 
> However, the cat may well decide to sit up there all the time, terrorizing the fish.
> 
> Also, make sure the cat can't knock anything loose. More than one fishkeeper has come home to find their cat knocked a hose loose or a HOB filter off the tank, resulting in the contents of the tank being siphoned onto the floor.


Hafta agree on all points here.

Eggcrate won't cut it. Even if kitty stays fit and trim it won't support 8ish pounds at the center. Additionally, eggcrate will really diminish the coverage of whatever lighting you have over the tank. It's purpose is to take light from a T5 bulb and focus it directly downward.

Rather than the hinged tops, which I wouldn't trust to hold the weight either, 1/4" plate glass would support Garfield. I use it throughout the fish room.

The reptile lids are designed to keep critters in and out of tanks and would probably be the best bet. Although getting the right fit could be tough.

Having written all of this, you really don't want to give the cat the feeling he can climb up there whenever he feels like it for all the reasons randym cited. 

Time to call the Cat Whisperer.

Bump:


LinaS said:


> once he jumped inside he'll never do it again )) i left my lid opened once and our parrot decided to drink... she was lucky enough we saw her immediately after she fell inside... but she never tried to do it again... so... i think cat suppose to be a little bit more clever than tiny parrot ))


Never underestimate a stubborn and determined cat.


----------



## astex (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you against a canopy? I've built a very basic one that is supported on each end. The top wouldn't have to be solid wood, but would need enough strips across to block a cat from falling in. Outside that, a screen top with some extra support run across it would probably work as well.


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

klibs said:


> Any ideas? Any kind of wire fencing that is cost effective, I could cut to shape, and would support a cat in the case they jump up there would be perfect.


welded wire should be strong enough..
you do realize it will cut light down more than glass will
Why not the glass? If you are afraid of breakage, just get one custom made in tempered glass..
Plex works but most warps usually..


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

The Big Buddha said:


>


lol


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

Welded wire seems like it would work nicely.

I think I will probably just throw the cheap glass covers on the tanks. I know it will support my cat now and hopefully I can put something on the tank that would deter it from ever wanting to go on there again after the first time.

Light loss is not an issue as I run my lights at lie 40% so I could just ramp them up a bit


----------



## The Big Buddha (Jul 30, 2012)

I would run no lid while supervised. One fall in the tank would deter it for sure.
I run glass lids because I have cats. You will like having less evaporation, but hate cleaning the lids. I worry less about the cats falling in and more about their little fishing expeditions.


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

Those glass canopies are quite strong, and should support a cat. (Glass is stronger than steel, though not as tough.) I wouldn't worry about it.

My 25 lb. cat used to sit on top of my glass canopy all the time. Taking a running leap to get up there, of course. I was more concerned about his knocking something off than about his breaking the glass.

He did fall in once before I got the glass tops. I had a garden-variety plastic hood on the tank, and it bent under his weight, dunking him.


----------



## klibs (May 1, 2014)

The Big Buddha said:


> I would run no lid while supervised. One fall in the tank would deter it for sure.
> I run glass lids because I have cats. You will like having less evaporation, but hate cleaning the lids. I worry less about the cats falling in and more about their little fishing expeditions.


Unfortunately they would mostly be unsupervised... I work a 9-5 and ski every weekend so I would not be home most of the time.

I feel your pain with lids - I hated using glass lids which is why I went back to lidless.

My tanks look quite nice right now so it would suck to see all my hard work scaping (have a nice 6 month old DHG carpet) to be ruined by a cat falling in the tank and making a mess.



randym said:


> Those glass canopies are quite strong, and should support a cat. (Glass is stronger than steel, though not as tough.) I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> My 25 lb. cat used to sit on top of my glass canopy all the time. Taking a running leap to get up there, of course. I was more concerned about his knocking something off than about his breaking the glass.
> 
> He did fall in once before I got the glass tops. I had a garden-variety plastic hood on the tank, and it bent under his weight, dunking him.


Good to know!
I still hate the glass canopy though lol. I know that if he jumped up on a wire top they would NOT like it and probably never go back on there. I don't really want my cat chilling on top of my tank lol


----------



## TINNGG (Mar 9, 2005)

My experience is quite different with a glass lid on a tank easily accessible to a cat. Of course, I don't have that adventuresome and delusional cat anymore but, a flying leap resulted in a tank full of broken glass. He did that to a full hood too, and damaged the lid.

Maybe some double sided sticky tape to discourage the feline from fishing (or using the tank as a watering hole).


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

ReefGuy77 said:


> You definitely need a lid, but just saying, I bet if the cat jumped onto or rather into the tank with no lid, it would never do it again
> 
> With that said, if you use wire fencing, I would use one that doesn't rust. I would use some black egg crate, or just spray paint it black and maybe add an extra cross bar on the tank for more support.


 
Yes,this.
Immediately dunk the kitten in the tank, and it will give the tank a wide berth after that.
Use to squirt an old tom cat with water gun when I saw it eyeballin bait tank's out in the garage, and it only took a couple times before he avoided the tank's at all cost's.


----------



## SingAlongWithTsing (Jun 11, 2015)

Does your 75 Gallon have a middle brace?

you could use this Polycarbonate Roofing Panel - Home Depot they're pretty strong


----------



## randym (Sep 20, 2015)

klibs said:


> I know that if he jumped up on a wire top they would NOT like it and probably never go back on there. I don't really want my cat chilling on top of my tank lol


I had a wire top for a 20 gallon long that I kept pet rats in. The cat was up there all the time, terrifying the poor rats. The wire didn't faze him at all. I finally trained him not to go up there with a "Scat Mat."


----------

